# Potenciometro 5 patas



## skinverde (Sep 23, 2009)

Estimados.
Tengo un equipo (*Altec Lansing AVS300*) cuyo potenciometro de control de volumen esta quebrado producto de un golpe, este lo pegue a la mala, y funciona pero muy mal.
Sube el volumen bruscamente, suena el woofer constantemente, pero los satelites (2) no son capaz de funcionar los dos a la vez.
El potenciometro amedida que voy subiendo progresivamente el volumen, este se sube y baja sin control.
Tiene sobre él una descripcion que no a servido para nada, me refiero a que no encuentro nada referente a él.
*la descripcion es: "*I0R A503"**
les adjunto imagenes para que vean a de que hablo, y si me pueden orientar en cuanto a algún data sheet, repuesto equivalente, (si es posible reemplazar por un pote de 3 pines) o alguna caracteristica para encontrar alguna solución.

De antemano muchisimas gracias.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 24, 2009)

upa, conozco de esos potes, tengo un par de esos. no probaste de desarmarlo para ver que onda las pistas??

si encuentro uno lo desarmo para ver que onda

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 30, 2009)

noop, tengo uno de 4 patas y uno como 7

saludos


----------



## kalipso (Mar 4, 2012)

Hola tengo un portatil que tiene un potenciometro de 5 patas y quero anularle. Donde tego que ace puente ? os pongo una foto con el potenciometro y ai visto que el la placa me pone unos numeros en las patas.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 4, 2012)

kalipso dijo:


> Hola tengo un portatil que tiene un potenciometro de 5 patas y quero anularle. Donde tego que ace puente ? os pongo una foto con el potenciometro y ai visto que el la placa me pone unos numeros en las patas.



Mira entre los extremos, seguramente es un swich o interruptor.

Sal U2


----------



## kalipso (Mar 4, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Mira entre los extremos, seguramente es un swich o interruptor.
> 
> Sal U2



Es solo un Potenciometro !!! Lo ai verificado 2 veces.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2012)

kalipso dijo:


> Es solo un Potenciometro !!! Lo ai verificado 2 veces.



¿ Que datos conseguiste de tu verificación ?


----------



## miguelus (Mar 4, 2012)

Tambien pudiera ser un doble potenciómetro con la masa común.

Sal U2


----------



## kalipso (Mar 4, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Tambien pudiera ser un doble potenciómetro con la masa común.
> 
> Sal U2




No conosco mucio electronica pero creo que tenga una masa comun y resto son 2 canales... donde tengo que poner el tester pa saber si es verdad..


----------



## zopilote (Mar 4, 2012)

Si tienes tester, colocalo para medir resistencias mayores a 100K, luego toma el 4 como tierra comun, luego mide 3-4 y 5-4, mediras un valor muy cercano entre los dos luego mide  2-4 y 1-4 , que tambien tendran parecido valor, luego gira el potenciometro un poco y compara luego si, si tu primera medicion con la segunda medicion difieren o no, de alli te das cuenta cual es la entrada y cual la salida, las medidas que se mantuvieron inalterables son los pines de entrada y los que variaron son los de salida, el pin 4 debera ser el pin comun de gnd.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 5, 2012)

Mira esta configuración....

o/\/\/\o/\/\/\o/\/\/\o/\/\/\o
1.......2........3.......4.......5

1 = Vivo del Potenciómetro 1
2 = Cursor del Potenciómetro 1
3 = Masa de ambos Potenciómetros
4 = Cursor del Potenciómetro 2
5 =  Vivo del Potenciómetro 2

Sal U2


----------



## kalipso (Mar 5, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Mira esta configuración....
> 
> o/\/\/\o/\/\/\o/\/\/\o/\/\/\o
> 1.......2........3.......4.......5
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta pero tengo una duda.  en la placa base tengo que acer puente entre  1 y 2 para izquierda digamos y 4 y 5 para derecha ? Me lo puedes explicar un poco? Si lo pongo en marcha y acolo puente puedo quemar algo ?



Desmonte el Potenciómetro y ai puesto unos fotos...











puede que ahora es mas facil..


----------



## zopilote (Mar 5, 2012)

Puedes colocar los puentes sin quemar nada, lo que estas haciendo es colocarlo a maximo volumen.


----------



## kalipso (Mar 5, 2012)

zopilote dijo:


> Puedes colocar los puentes sin quemar nada, lo que estas haciendo es colocarlo a maximo volumen.



Mejor asi que no oir nada...


----------



## retrofit (Mar 5, 2012)

kalipso dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta pero tengo una duda.  en la placa base tengo que acer puente entre  1 y 2 para izquierda digamos y 4 y 5 para derecha ? Me lo puedes explicar un poco? Si lo pongo en marcha y acolo puente puedo quemar algo ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes.
Al ver la foto la cosa está clara...

Puentea 4 con 2, y 1 con 5
El Pin 3 es la masa
Lo único es que de esta manera estará a máximo volumen pero no quemarás nada.

Saluditos y 73´s


----------



## kalipso (Mar 6, 2012)

Creo que otra problema. ay  hecho puente pero no se oye nada. Es posible que sea el sonido del portatil dañado ? El controlador se instala sin ningun problema y ademas ai instalado el controlodar original...  ai alguna forma de probar si es dañado el sonido ???


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 6, 2012)

La pata señalada como 3 es el comun a ambos..


----------



## miguelus (Mar 6, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> La pata señalada como 3 es el comun a ambos..



Como bien comenta EB4GBF la pata 3 es la* masa *común de ambos potenciómetros.

Sal U2


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 6, 2012)

No se si es masa...eso depende del circuito...pero si ambas pistas se unen en ese pin y es para ambos recorridos


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 6, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Como bien comenta EB4GBF la pata 3 es la* masa *común de ambos potenciómetros.
> 
> Sal U2



Hola kalipso y porque quieres anular el potenciometro? segun lo que has escrito te esta fallando, cambialo por otro nuevo o simplemente te quedará a máximo volumen o no oirás nada


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 6, 2012)

O bien puede medir a qué resistencia obtiene un sonido que le guste y reemplazar el pote por unas resistencias fijas


----------



## kalipso (Mar 7, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> O bien puede medir a qué resistencia obtiene un sonido que le guste y reemplazar el pote por unas resistencias fijas




El portatil no tiene sonido, me da igual que se queda al maximo porque lo puede bajar del windows. Ahora me estrania porque ai hecio puente y tampoco se oye. Puede ser otra coda daniada ??  Aver antes de quitar el Potenciometro tanpoco se qya algo...y creia que es del Potenciometro por esto lo ai quitado...


----------



## Ginji (Jul 2, 2012)

Yo hice lo mismo, sólo que puse un puente entre 2 y 5, los mismos que conecte al curso de un potenciómetro de 100K, y el vivo lo conecte al 4; tengo tiempo usándolo y va de maravilla.


----------



## pericore (Nov 11, 2016)

Estoy buscando un potenciometro 100 K de 5 pines, para un amplificador de sonido AKAI de los 90. No encuentro nada ni en tienda fisica, virtual, ni ebay. Me da pena tener que mandarlo al punto limpio. Alguien sabe donde encontrarlo? ...


----------



## miguelus (Nov 11, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Pon un Potenciómetro doble de 100K, seguramente, al adaptarlo,  tendrás algún problema mecánico pero salvarás el Amplificador.

Sal U2


----------

